# Simulacion en Proteus



## xvladx (Ene 10, 2011)

Amigos, desde hace un par de dias estoy intentando simular en Proteus 7.5 SP3 el oscilador que muestro en el adjunto pero no tengo ningun resultado. Lei por ahi que hay que cargarle las IC (condiciones iniciales) pero no se como hacerlo. Alguno me podria guiar para poder simular este oscilador colpitts?

Un millon de gracias


----------

